# what voice actor would you choose for your OCs/sona?



## Sl0shy (Aug 6, 2016)

for mine
Trina Nishmura for *Bri the Gardevoir* [similar to her role as Mikase in Stein's Gate]







Caitlin Glass for *Rachel the Yoshi* [similar to her role as Winry in Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood]


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 6, 2016)

Myself I:

Is that weird?


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 6, 2016)

i dont think so personally


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

morgan freeman


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 9, 2016)

I could do it myself I think but if it had to be someone else it would be Christopher Walken. Not because any of my characters would sound like that, I just love his inflection.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 10, 2016)

nah it totes doesn't have to be someone else. especially if their sona is a reflection of themselfs. what better voiceactor to play themself than themself? ;3 
i would suggest however that ocs have some variety for obvs rsns


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

Steve Buscemi

<---- for this guy


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 10, 2016)

Someone with a childlike-high voice pitch voice acting. :3


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 10, 2016)

Maxey Whitehead played the english Alphonse Elric in FMAB. Something like that?


----------



## swooz (Aug 10, 2016)

For my 'sona, It would be John C. Reilly.
His voice sounds just like him.


----------



## swooz (Aug 10, 2016)

For my OC's it would be Darth Vader.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 10, 2016)

None because they wouldn't be to live up to the role.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 11, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> None because they wouldn't be to live up to the role.


you must know of /every/ voice actor in existence to make such a claim


----------



## KurtCobain (Aug 11, 2016)

I think I'd prefer my fursona to be mute.
If not, I'd probably give them an older voice not similar to anime.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 13, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> you must know of /every/ voice actor in existence to make such a claim


And how would you know if I don't? Saying "must" as if you have authority to establish a rule like that....

Nobody was able to live up to the role of Holden  Caulfield  except for the very man who created him, so this is no different.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 13, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> I think I'd prefer my fursona to be mute.
> If not, I'd probably give them an older voice not similar to anime.


Hey Cobain, what was the last thing going through your mind?


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 13, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And how would you know if I don't?


well then /do/ you?



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And how would you know if I don't? Saying "must" as if you have authority to establish a rule like that....


i didn't 'establish a rule'. i'm only working with the logic you gave me. you said 'no one could live up to the role' therefore /every/ voice actor in existence cannot live up to it. and the only way you could know that, is if you know of every. single. one.



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Nobody was able to live up to the role of Holden Caulfield except for the very man who created him, so this is no different.


actually it is in fact different. if his creator lived up to the role that's not 'no one'.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 13, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And how would you know if I don't?


well then /do/ you?



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And how would you know if I don't? Saying "must" as if you have authority to establish a rule like that....


i didn't 'establish a rule'. i'm only working with the logic you gave me. you said 'no one could live up to the role' therefore /every/ voice actor in existence cannot live up to it. and the only way you could know that, is if you know of every. single. one.



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Nobody was able to live up to the role of Holden Caulfield except for the very man who created him, so this is no different.


actually it is in fact different. if his creator lived up to the role that's not 'no one'.
even then, that only means he felt that himself was best fitting for the role out of the voice actors he /knew/ of. but there's no way to tell if he there's someone in the world who he felt would do better than himself. since yknow, he didn't know of /every/ voice actor in the world.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 14, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> well then /do/ you?
> 
> 
> i didn't 'establish a rule'. i'm only working with the logic you gave me. you said 'no one could live up to the role' therefore /every/ voice actor in existence cannot live up to it. and the only way you could know that, is if you know of every. single. one.
> ...


Obviously not, I'm only human, and I got better things to do than that much socializing.

To shoot down your logic, no one would ever be able to live up to the role because I'd refuse them instantly. There can only be one, the original.

Salinger is long gone, didn't even get the chance to live up to his creation's role. Like him, I too wouldn't want some stupid phony actor ruining my already perfect (at least to me) creation.


----------



## Storok (Aug 14, 2016)

me myself


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 15, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> Maxey Whitehead played the english Alphonse Elric in FMAB. Something like that?


Almost. More like a kid with a cute high voice. :3


----------



## StrangerCoug (Aug 16, 2016)

I really can't come up with anybody famous I know that would make a good fit. My fursona feels so much like a second self that I think it would be very weird if it had a voice different from my own. You'd have to be a very good soundalike of me.


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 7, 2016)

Honestly I could voice my 'sona myself.  :3 But if I had to pick a voice actress, I'd pick Monica Rial and have her do my 'sona's voice like how she did Stocking from Panty and Stocking With Garterbelt.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd probably pick Vic Mignogna or Travis Willingham. (aka Edward Elric/Ikkaku Madarame or Lt. Col. Roy Mustang/Kugo Ginjo)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd pick myself. Only I know my fursona better than anyone else


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

Hmm. Milo Yiannapoulos maybe.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 9, 2016)

I have two fursonas the represent me so I'd have to have two voice actors. Tinn's voice would have to be provided by myself, but Sirus could easily be portrayed by Dan Green.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Roy Mustang


Oh heeeeell no, son
Too legendary for ya lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

well to clarify i'd pick Liam O'Brien (Gaara/Jushiro Ukitake/War in Darksiders) for Ryo, my fursona (Martin) would preferably be voiced by Yuri Lowenthal (Ben Tennyson from Ben 10 Alien Force and onwards/Rallen in Spectrobes) and his brother David by Vic Mognogna (Edward Elric/Ikakku Madarame)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> well to clarify i'd pick Liam O'Brien (Gaara/Jushiro Ukitake/War in Darksiders) for Ryo, my fursona (Martin) would preferably be voiced by Yuri Lowenthal (Ben Tennyson from Ben 10 Alien Force and onwards/Rallen in Spectrobes) and his brother David by Vic Mognogna (Edward Elric/Ikakku Madarame)


I'm just gonna be honest here that I have zero idea about any of them lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

Yuri Lowenthal was one of the english voices for elves in Dragon Age Origins as well (the violent voice to be exact) You watched Full Metal Alchemist, though i'm guessing it wasn't the english version...same with Naruto and Bleach so you wouldn't know Vic Mignogna or Liam O'Brien...


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

I watched "9" so I know John C. Rielly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You watched Full Metal Alchemist, though i'm guessing it wasn't the english version


I only watched dubbed videos here and there of Mustang brutalizing Envy and Lust, and that's it


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

I watched the whole thing.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 9, 2016)

For Lea, either Allegra Clark as she acted in Dragon Age Inquisition or Tilda Swinton if I couldn't voice her myself. But Allegra's performance was lovely. I love the way she sounds as Josephine Montilyet.
As for  Atlas, I am damn sure I'd love it if John Michael Tatum was to voice them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

#shameless_self_voiceacting


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 11, 2016)

Id see my Fursona being voiced by Lucas Gilbertson, he was the one who voiced Zero in the last Megaman X games.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd have Lucas Gilbertson voice my Fursona.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 18, 2016)

Mary Elizabeth McGlynn


----------



## Tao (Sep 18, 2016)

Probably Joel McDonald, the guy who voices Meow in Space Dandy.


----------



## Inzoreno (Sep 18, 2016)

Probably Hugh Laurie in his normal British voice.


----------



## Wewo_ (Sep 20, 2016)

Myself with the voice a little darker/deeper and some kind of snarl accent or so


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 20, 2016)

Yours truly or Johnny Yong Bosch,

Because:





















(The List Goes On)

There's no escaping him (¬‿¬)


----------



## rknight (Sep 20, 2016)

Richard Ian Cox
Best known for inuyasha


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 1, 2016)

Wewo_ said:


> Myself with the voice a little darker/deeper and some kind of snarl accent or so


Drop the pitch 3 semitones, drop the formant 4-5 semitones, and high pass the result around 100-150hz.

I would choose my own voice of course, because it's perfect (*discreetly minimizes autotune*).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 1, 2016)

Myself.
I have a good range, so I shouldn't have an issue finding a voice.


----------

